# Outlook 2003 - Email stuck in Outbox



## TheBat99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'm running Exchange on W2K3 with 5 Clients all using Outlook 2003. One of the clients is steadfastly refusing to send email from the desktop in the office - it gets stuck in the outbox (it shows up marked in italics).

The user of the machine is able to access the Exchange Server remotely on his desktop and can send and receive email fine - with the exception that it's not synchronizing with the email stuck in the outbox on the client in the office.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TreeSkier (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I'm going to try a few things I've found around the web. I'll post results of what I find.


----------



## branzal (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a client that has a similiar problem in that his emails will not go from his Outbox - he is connecting to the SMTP server OK - but it times out waiting for a reply Error code 0x8004210B. This is using Outlook 2002 on Windows XP. 

He can send and receive to the same account using Outlook Express but he really wants to use Outlook - anyway will reply here if I find a solution.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

When I have had some setting wrong for one Outlook user (a customer of mine) that I have seen when some things get stuck in the Outbox that just don't want to leave, 
even after I corrected the problem. 

If I send something new, those new items get sent - yet the stuck items still REMAIN! in the Outbox. 
So I just deleted the stuck items, recomposed them and then sent again. That's when those items finally did actually go 'through' the Outbox.

Curious, yes. But not worth the time worrying about. 
Just try re-creating a new identical item, send that and delete the stuck items.


----------



## bsorenson (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the fix if when you send an email attachment from another application it gets stuck in the Outlook Outbox... Just delete:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\Common\MailSettings]
"StrictAccountOrder"=dword:00000001

Took us a long time to come up with it but great to have! It's fixed in Outlook 2007.
Bill
www.IVDesk.com 
Complete hosted IT solution where we run all your applications and provide 24x7 support! 
Work from any Internet connection anywhere.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rather than altering your registry (and to suggest it without reminding people to do a backup of the registry is not wise, imho), try this first:
close Outlook
start
run
outlook /safe
<-------------(note the space between outlook and the /)------------->
highlight the message in question
delete the message
close Outlook
open Outlook again normally


----------



## bsorenson (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, back up the registry before editing.

Actually, the issue that we've seen isn't related to a non-deleted stuck email but an email that will only go out on a manual send and receive.

For stuck emails in the Outbox, you can get the same result by holding down the left shift key and pressing delete. That does it too.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Either shift key works for permanent deleting it typically. I have also seen where I have to create a new Outlook profile, because the profile's folder has become corrupted. Have you created a new Outlook profile and/or do you know how to create one? I am not talking about a new account, but a new profile instead.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, Jim, with a profile like yours (see picture!) no wonder they get corrupted!!!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hehe got to love that profile view. Make sure you get my good side though.


----------

